# No UK tax on unremitted income



## Pasadena (Jan 30, 2012)

US national. Resident domiciled and taxed in UK. I receive half 

a US pension from working there years ago, and half a UK pension. The 

US pension is paid into US bank account and I pay accountancy and 

various expenses in US amounting to £1,950. The rest of the income I 

remit to UK. As total income is under 25k no US taxes on US pension 

nor UK pension. Small UK investment income below threshold on my US 

1040. According to HMRC6 5.5.1 the £1,950 is under £2K and not 

required to be reported. Only taxed in UK on the remainder that is 

remitted to UK. Is this correct?


----------

